

Tray.io Raises $2.2M for an IFTTT-Style “Integration Marketplace” - muratmutlu
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/16/tray-io-raises-2-2m-for-an-ifttt-style-integration-marketplace-to-connect-enterprise-apps/

======
underyx
I am very surprised that Zapier[0] didn't even get a mention in the article
despite offering the same product, as far as I can see.

[0]: [https://zapier.com/](https://zapier.com/)

~~~
jedc
Um...they were. Quote from the article:

"And as such, it is not without competition, with much larger companies like
Mulesoft also making some big strides in providing platforms to connect APIs
and others like Tibco, as well as smaller startups like YC alum Zapier.
Tray.io claims to be easier to use and less expensive than the rest."

~~~
dannyaway
underyx was right above — the Zapier reference was added post-publishing

